# قناة الحقيقة المسيحية علي الهوت برد



## jesus_today (26 أغسطس 2010)

تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم
سوف تنطلق قناه الحقيقه الفضائيه الي الشرق الاوسط
واوروبا في الثاني من سبتمبر 2010
Satellite name hot bird
Downlink 11137 H
Symbol rate 27000
Fec 3/4


----------



## Alcrusader (26 أغسطس 2010)

> تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم


هل للقناة علاقة بزكريا بطرس؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا يجعلها مناره لاعلان حقه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

*جربت التررد عندي
التردد مش لاقط اشاره اصلا
ومش فيه اي قنوات
جبت الخبر ده منين
لاني دورت ع النت برضه مش لاقيت حاجه
ومعدل الترميز عموما بيكون 27500
ياريت تقول مصدر الخبر عشان نتأكد​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 أغسطس 2010)

*يا رييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت يكون صح
دنه بتمنى اشوف قناه مسيحيه
انت متاكد حتى ف اروبا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أغسطس 2010)

لا يجد لها أى تردد على الأوروبى 
و الدليل 
http://www.truthsat.tv/viewpage.php?id=52


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 أغسطس 2010)

مصدر الخبر اهوه
http://www.truthsat.tv/viewpage.php?id=1


----------



## jesus_today (27 أغسطس 2010)

الخبر صحيح والقناة سوف تنطلق في 2 سبتمبر2010 والدليل موقع القناةhttp://www.truthsat.tv/viewpage.php?id=1


----------



## jesus_today (27 أغسطس 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> هل للقناة علاقة بزكريا بطرس؟


لا اعتقد ذللك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> مصدر الخبر اهوه
> http://www.truthsat.tv/viewpage.php?id=1


أنا غلطت 
معلش أنا آسفة
فعلا الخبر صحيح


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*قناة الحقيقة الآن في الشــرق الأوســـــــط وأوربــــــــــــا*






*[FONT=&quot]   
بــشري ســــــارة للعـالـــم أجمــــــــع*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قناة الحقيقة الآن في  الشــرق الأوســـــــط وأوربــــــــــــا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لقد إنتهي وقت الصمت بالإكراه والخوف’ إنتهي زمن الشكوى دون جدوي زمن التمخض دون ميلاد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقد خـــرج صــوت الـحق مــن قنــاة الحقيقـــة, ليس فقط لنقل الأخبـــار ولكن ليحــرر مأســوريين الظلم والإستعبــاد, ويرفع الروؤس التي أزلـها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الإرهاب ويفتح العيون والأذهان التي طمسها الإسلام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقد خرجت شمس الحقيقة لتذيب جبال الصمت وتشعل نــار الحريـة من الإسلام إلي نور المسيح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قناة الحقيقة (الصوت الصارخ بالحريه)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]برامج إســـلاميـــــــــة لكشف حقيقة الإســـــلام المــــزيف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إختبارات وقصص عابرين من الإسلام إلى نور المسيح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]برامج سياسيــة لفضح الأنظمة  الفاسدة  ولنصــــرة المضطهـد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]برامج إجتماعيــــــة لبنـــــأء مجتمع صــــــــــــــالح            [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]برامج روحـــية وكذلك برامـــج للشـــــــــــــــبا ب                [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شاهدوا برنامج الصراط المستقيم مع أحمد أباظه كل يوم جمعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الخامسة صباحا وكذلك التاسعة مساء بتوقيت القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قناة الحقيقة علي الهوت بيرد                   [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]               تردد[/FONT]*​ *Satellite Name: Hot Bird*​ *Frequency:11317V*​ *S/R  :27500*​ *FEC- 3/4*​ *[FONT=&quot]تردد قناة الحقيقة قي نورث أمريكا[/FONT]*​ *Satellite:Galaxy19*​ *Freq:12060H*​ *SY.R.22000*​ *Fec:3/4

**Web site:    WWW.TRUTHSAT.TV*

*     Email    :       INFO@TRUTHSAT.Tv*​ 
​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## jesus_god_1 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: قناة الحقيقة الآن في الشــرق الأوســـــــط وأوربــــــــــــا*

شكرا جدا على التردد


----------



## النهيسى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: قناة الحقيقة الآن في الشــرق الأوســـــــط وأوربــــــــــــا*

_*شكرا جدا ليكم للخبر الجميل

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم يا غااالى*_​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: قناة الحقيقة الآن في الشــرق الأوســـــــط وأوربــــــــــــا*

خبر جميل جداااااا

شكرا مايكل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: قناة الحقيقة الآن في الشــرق الأوســـــــط وأوربــــــــــــا*

*شكرا ع مروركم 

وربنا يباركم​*


----------



## Alcrusader (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: قناة الحقيقة الآن في الشــرق الأوســـــــط وأوربــــــــــــا*

*يا رب الخير للكل وللأمام في إنتشار هذه القنوات.*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: قناة الحقيقة الآن في الشــرق الأوســـــــط وأوربــــــــــــا*

*شكرا ع مرورك
Alcrusader
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## holiness (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: قناة الحقيقة الآن في الشــرق الأوســـــــط وأوربــــــــــــا*

نعمة وسلام مع الجميع .. 
قناة الحقيقة قناة رائعة و جميلة جدا ربي يبارك الخدام و العاملين فيها 
ولكني احب ان انوه الاحباء .. 
انني قد سمعت في البالتوك ناس يقولون ان قناة الحقيقة هي قناة القمص زكريا بطرس .. واحب ان اقول هذا الخبر ليس له اي اساس من الصحة 
القمص زكريا بطرس ليس له اي علاقة بالقناة بل ولم يظهر عليها اساسا .. 
فارجوا عدم الخلط 
فقناة القمص زكريا بطرس ستنطلق قريبا بنعمة المسيح 

و تحياتي للجميع


----------



## دارتنيان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: قناة الحقيقة الآن في الشــرق الأوســـــــط وأوربــــــــــــا*

أحمد اباظه ؟


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: قناة الحقيقة الآن في الشــرق الأوســـــــط وأوربــــــــــــا*

مرسى يا مايكل على التردد 

انا نزلتة انهاردة  قناة جميلة 

الرب يبارك اعمالهم ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: قناة الحقيقة الآن في الشــرق الأوســـــــط وأوربــــــــــــا*

*شكرا ع اضافتك holiness
وده اللي قلته قبل كده
ومنتظرين قناه ابونا زكريا 

شكرا ع مرورك دارتنيان
لكن تقصد ايه بأحمد أباظه

شكرا صوفيا ع مرورك
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## دارتنيان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: قناة الحقيقة الآن في الشــرق الأوســـــــط وأوربــــــــــــا*

أقصد ده مسلم ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: قناة الحقيقة الآن في الشــرق الأوســـــــط وأوربــــــــــــا*

*اكيد متنصر زي الاخ رشيد

شكرا ليك دارتنيان​*


----------



## tamer2525 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

:new5:الي احبائي الكرام التردد هو 11315عمودي 27500 3/4 علي القمر الاروبي هذا التردد الصحيح وشكرا:love34::fun_oops:


----------



## tamer2525 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*قناة الحقيقة الجديدةعلي القمر الاوربي*

:new5:احبائي الكرام التردد الصحيح لقناة الحقيقةهو 1131*7*عمودي (7) 27500 3/4 وشكرا ارجو من سيادتكم الرد بعد مشاهدة القناة علي القمر اوربي:new5:


http://truthsat.tv/viewpage.php?id=1​


----------

